# Couplers for Bachman RS



## JonScott (May 12, 2010)

Which Kadee couplers are best too replace the stock Bachman's? I have some skeleton log cars and a flat car.


John


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

On the older Bachmann cars I use the body mount #830 or #930 G-Scale Coupler
The Kadee G-SCALE coupler CONVERSION LIST recommends using the couplers #901, #907, or #789 for the Log Cars


----------

